# could someone help me with naming my wolf character?



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

this is him here, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11093319/ the idea I have about how he got so messed up was this, he found a rune in a cave or cavern area and touched it because he was curious and interested, but that made the rune explode and the explosion caused him to hit his head hard on the wall of the cave, and some magic from the rune went inside of him, and that was when he was when he was trying to recover from banging his head, and then that was when he switched to his bad personality and in his bad personality, he knows how to use his unknown power ( haven't decided what it is yet ) but in his normal personality, he doesn't know how! there SHOULD be a trigger that makes him turn to his bad side, but I cant think of it, maybe getting hit in the head hard? no, something else, well, that is just an idea ( also, I am thinking that when he is switched to his bad side, the color of his eyes could change, do you know about that blue space around his pupils? I forgot what it was, but the pupils become blue and the outside part becomes whatever color the pupils were before ) and also, when he is bad, he talks strangely like stuttering, well, because the bad part of his mind is damaged, I tried searching on google translate ( I use mostly latin words for names, but there isn't really anything good ) so, does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Yiffy Buttsmell.

Or Sir Poopsalott.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

Lets go with an unoriginal name

such as "stripe"

and shoulda been posted in fucking fursona personas

fuck's sake


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.lunarberry.com/library/nature_names.html


Here's a whole list of pretty names.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

that isn't really helping X is unamused X


----------



## Recel (Jul 15, 2013)

How about XXXxxxorangestripedwolfxxxXXX? :V

Yeah, we're mean. :3


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

oh, zabrina, that is nice, but there is not really anything there saying about light or dark or something like that, well, I kind of did just quickly look through it, I'm sorry, but I dont think those names fits this wolf character well


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

recel, that doesn't sound like a name, that sounds more like a username


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Lumos.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

This should've been in the fursona persona's subforum and uh yeah it's usually a bad idea to ask us for help regarding something as personal as a fursona


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

lumos? that sounds interesting, what is the meaning of that, goddess? ( I like to shorten names XD )


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

XxcrescentxX said:


> lumos? that sounds interesting, what is the meaning of that, goddess? ( I like to shorten names XD )


light


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Lumos is very pretty! Though, Aleu is right. A fursona is supposed to be a creative character that came from your heart. Someone else naming it just wouldn't be the same. (Though I do really like Lumos.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

XxcrescentxX said:


> there is not really anything there saying about light or dark or something like that



Those kinds of names are shit anyway.

Look at any half-decent fantasy story. They're usually a lot more specific than that and unique to the character.

If your character's name can only say "good guy" or "bad guy" you've already fucking failed at creating an interesting character. Think first - what's a good quality of this character? Think of a name that fits that quality.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

well then, I think I will stick with one name, but I do want it to mean double in some way, or twin or something like that because of his split personality and to be able to SPLIT the name and one of his two personalities calls himself one part of the name but the other ( bad half of him ) calling himself the other part of the name ...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

XxcrescentxX said:


> there is not really anything there saying about light or dark or something like that


Ebony Darkness Dementia Raven Way.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

... what I see on google translate is duplex, duplus, biplex, and others, wanna know the meanings?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

XxcrescentxX said:


> ... what I see on google translate is duplex, duplus, biplex, and others, *wanna know the meanings*?


We don't care


----------



## Infestissumam (Jul 15, 2013)

Doo_liss


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to delete this thread :?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

An administrator will probably lock it in a little while. Sorry that no one helped, it's normal.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

its ok, I just didn't know it would end up like that, I thought I was going to get help


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> An administrator will probably lock it in a little while. Sorry that no one helped, it's normal.



Well, I did. :T


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

goddess, you did help, but I shouldn't of said anything about dark and light, it would be something like ying and yang, well, it would fit him, if he was able to control dark and light, but he doesn't, so forget about dark and light ...


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, I did. :T




Sorry, Butt. I did like your idea.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

maybe I could name his brother that! but I still dont really know


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm gonna be a friendly guy for once and try to think of an honest good name for it.
Trevor
Theodore
Frey
Adelaide
Hugh
Donahue
Werheiden
Cawley


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the bigger issue here is that the character's backstory just seems like every bad angst Sue from every "Baby's first fanfic", like, ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Sorry that no one helped, it's normal.



Oh shit

so I guess I should sugarcoat every little bit of advice and feedback, despite the OP being completely incapable of just using his damn eyes to do basic things such as define the right subforum, else it won't be helpful?

Yeah, no.

Well then again it's not like I'd trust the same person to take any feedback on board.

If the observation that the OP needs to search and develop his character a little deeper before naming it isn't helpful advice in any way, then I'm Mickey Mouse. :I

This is exactly why I sincerely dislike circlejerking newfags - as soon as they get in a large enough number, the only good feedback is the bare minimum.

You can be cool people, but you allow idiocy and unhealthy asspatting. Stop it.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh shit
> 
> so I guess I should sugarcoat every little bit of advice and feedback, despite the OP being completely incapable of just using his damn eyes to do basic things such as define the right subforum, else it won't be helpful?
> 
> ...




what


I've been cutting back on my :V usage, and I suppose you didn't notice that it was a joke.


Calm your ranting, Gibbyboy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

Taisabachi! 
Name him Taisabachi! He's got a paint job like a bee, so name him TAISABACHI! D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Sorry, Butt. I did like your idea.



I know you did, Zab <3

The idea I had behind that name was that wolves are associated with the moon often. Luna's too feminine so I offered Lumos since it sounded similiar yet also means light. Apparently this character has a personality similar to two-face from Batman where he has to struggle between good and evil. 

Light and Dark are great traditional aspects to represent that. 

But honestly, it's just a fucking sona. Not a character in a story/novel. What's the big fucking deal about it's name? Why so picky?  Hell, mine didn't even have a name. It just went by "Butters" since that's my nickname until I changed it to Shikkon so ppl wouldn't get confused in conversations.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> what
> 
> 
> I've been cutting back on my :V usage, and I suppose you didn't notice that it was a joke.
> ...



Oh, now how was I supposed to notice? 

As much as I think it'd be pretty sweet, I'm not omniscient.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I know you did, Zab <3
> 
> The idea I had behind that name was that wolves are associated with the moon often. Luna's too feminine so I offered Lumos since it sounded similiar yet also means light. Apparently this character has a personality similar to two-face from Batman where he has to struggle between good and evil.
> 
> ...




I named mine Holly because I'm shitty and it's the name that I use for everything.


I'm very glad that you didn't use Luna, it's on the list of over-used names along with Blade, Killer, Ace and Midnight.




Gibby said:


> Oh, now how was I supposed to notice?



Maybe if you believed in yourself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Maybe if you believed in yourself.



pakes merfect sense


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I'm very glad that you didn't use Luna, it's on the list of over-used names along with Blade, Killer, Ace and Midnight.



Luna also reminds me of a character from MLP:FIM...and there are so many other great names for Moon Deities. 

Hecate, Men, Sin, Jarilo, Soma, Hathor, Iah, Fati, etc.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> pakes merfect sense



C;




Butterflygoddess said:


> Sin,




Screams black emo-haired wolf with red eyes and a spiked collar.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Screams black emo-haired wolf with red eyes and a spiked collar.



I rather like it myself. Again it would hint at his hidden darkside. Although, it reminds me a bit too much of  this guy.


----------



## Icky (Jul 15, 2013)

Piss-for-brains?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> Piss-for-brains?



Buttstallion's better. :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I rather like it myself. Again it would hint at his hidden darkside. Although, it reminds me a bit too much of  this guy.




Whoa there.


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

I know what I will name him now, duplex, in his normal personality, he usually calls himself duple ( meaning double ) and in his second personality, he calls himself plex ( meaning fold ) double ( actually two ) fold XD and that means having two elements or parts!


----------



## Troj (Jul 15, 2013)

Because he has a split personality, how about Janus, or Ianos?

Or, how about Praecox, as in dementia praecox?

Or, how about Cisme (which shares its roots with the word _schism_)?


----------



## XxcrescentxX (Jul 15, 2013)

troj? I already thought of something, I'm sorry, but I dont need help anymore, well, thank you everyone for trying to help


----------



## Icky (Jul 15, 2013)

XxcrescentxX said:


> I know what I will name him now, duplex, in his normal personality, he usually calls himself duple ( meaning double ) and in his second personality, he calls himself plex ( meaning fold ) double ( actually two ) fold XD and that means having two elements or parts!



Doesn't have quite the same ring as Piss-for-brains.

What about Hitler Did Nothing Wrong?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> Piss-for-brains?



In honor of OP? Nah, that'd be immature. I know. 

BUTT WOLF. Nah that's just as bad.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Icky said:


> What about Hitler Did Nothing Wrong?


The best name for everything.

Also, the wolf is an apartment.
It is now canon, as decreed by OP.


----------



## Troj (Jul 16, 2013)

His sidekick can be One Bedroom, One Bath.

Duplex is fine, given that "duplex" can be a noun or an adjective describing something with two parts. But, most people will immediately think of housing...


----------

